# RR: 177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Budapest String Quartet	(1937)










2.	Emerson String Quartet	(2004)










3.	New Helsinki Quartet	(1997)










4.	Petersen Quartet	(1993)










5.	Hagen Quartet	(2011)










6.	Mørk, Sigerland, Sponberg, Tomter	(2000)










7.	Oslo String Quartet	(1993)










8.	Chilingirian Quartet	(1998)










9.	Engegård Quartet	(2015)










10.	Shanghai Quartet	(1993)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Budapest String Quartet	(1937)
2.	Emerson String Quartet	(2004)
3.	New Helsinki Quartet	(1997)
4.	Petersen Quartet	(1993)
5.	Hagen Quartet	(2011)
6.	Mørk, Sigerland, Sponberg, Tomter	(2000)
7.	Oslo String Quartet	(1993)
8.	Chilingirian Quartet	(1998)
9.	Engegård Quartet	(2015)
10.	Shanghai Quartet	(1993)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

